# vim



## bsd_gkn (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello

```
# freebsd-version -k
10.3-RELEASE
```
I get an error installing vim. Can you help me ?

```
Error:
pkg: cached package glib-2.50.2_3,1: size mismatch, cannot continue
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2017)

The file probably got corrupted during transfer. Do a `pkg clean` and try again.


----------



## bsd_gkn (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks...


----------

